# Frogs in the rain gauge



## Leslie (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a rain gauge which we have kept for years. The church's development program uses our data. It's the only record that there is, to our knowledge, of the rainfall in the area. It is attached to a wooden post in our garden, about 5 feet off the ground, with no overhanging anything anywhere near it. There is cement (the cover of our septic tank) on one side and our strawberry patch on the other side.

For the last 3 weeks or so, since my husband left for the states, every day when it rains and some days when it does not rain, there has been a frog in the gauge when I check it in the morning. It is always one frog. The appearances of the frogs vary. They are small--about 1 cm long and 0.5 cm wide. There is no way to get them out of the gauge and keep the water in. Hence they compromise our accuracy. One night when it appeared to be dry I put some scotch tape over the top of the gauge. It was undisturbed in the morning and there was no frog. 

Do any of you naturalists have a theory as to how the frogs get in there, aside from a prank? Does anyone have any ideas how to ascertain what is happening?


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2008)

Many plants have symbiotic relationships with frogs. They form a tube, which keeps the frog moist and safe, and in return the frog's waste products fertilize the plants. The rain gauge probably seems like one of those plants.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim, that's fascinating! But how does the frog get up there?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 2, 2008)

weird.... I heard about it raining frogs in places sometimes....


----------



## TimV (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got several of that type of plant; a good candidate for the next Strange Plant post. And to answer the question, suction pads!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 2, 2008)

TimV said:


> I've got several of that type of plant; a good candidate for the next Strange Plant post. And to answer the question, suction pads!



Yep,

Many species of frog can climb. Especially the many types of tree frogs.


----------



## sastark (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps one solution would be to insert an inverted cone made of mesh at the top of the gauge. That way, all the rain that would normally gather in the gauge still makes it in, and the frog cannot get into the tube.

Of course, you would need some mesh or gauze, perhaps.

Edited to add: 

Something like this is what I have in mind. I'm sure you could make your own that would work just as well.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 2, 2008)

sastark said:


> Perhaps one solution would be to insert an inverted cone made of mesh at the top of the gauge. That way, all the rain that would normally gather in the gauge still makes it in, and the frog cannot get into the tube.
> 
> Of course, you would need some mesh or gauze, perhaps.
> 
> ...



Brilliant idea. Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Jun 2, 2008)

The other weird thing is that there is never any dirt in the rain gauge. I'd think that if some kid was catching frogs and putting them in there, that there would be dirt along with the frogs. Also if it were a prank, he should have gotten tired of this a long time ago. There are never frogs in the evening, always in the morning, and the kids around here are not prone to getting up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 2, 2008)

They are climbing up there and found a cool place to stay wet and have view.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The other weird thing is that there is never any dirt in the rain gauge. I'd think that if some kid was catching frogs and putting them in there, that there would be dirt along with the frogs. Also if it were a prank, he should have gotten tired of this a long time ago. There are never frogs in the evening, always in the morning, and the kids around here are not prone to getting up at the crack of dawn.



The frog is hygienic and rises early to go pray. He feels more devoted on high places.. 

Look for crampons and rappeliong equipment nearby.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 3, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> > The other weird thing is that there is never any dirt in the rain gauge. I'd think that if some kid was catching frogs and putting them in there, that there would be dirt along with the frogs. Also if it were a prank, he should have gotten tired of this a long time ago. There are never frogs in the evening, always in the morning, and the kids around here are not prone to getting up at the crack of dawn.
> ...


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Leslie said:
> ...



, too.


----------

